# help with my milestone A953



## eduard504 (Aug 19, 2013)

hello anyone can tell me which is the official sbf milestone 2 verizon?
* brick the phone and I want it back but do not know which is the official sbf since rds lite api gives me error 0xe0000042 every time flashing a sbf







and I do not remember if it was before with froyo or gingerbread

I hope I can help


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

if it is a Milestone it is not verizon, if it is a verizon it is not a Milestone.
try Motorola Milestone 2 (A953)

Edit:
The SBFs over 300mb should be Froyo, and the ones under 200mb should be Gingerbread.


----------

